# Great Eyes!



## Bend The Light (Jul 20, 2011)

Saw a speck moving (in a tell-tale way) on the wall outside the kitchen window, so went to investigate and it was one of my favourites, the zebra jumping spider. Only a speck, at about 5mm long.

Whipped out the 400d with the 90mm macro on it, and took a few shots.

here's one of them...I LOVE these guys...so cute. And this one was watching me...turning to face the camera wherever I moved. 




jumperoo by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## orionmystery (Jul 20, 2011)

Lovely shot of this cute jumper.


----------



## Bend The Light (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks orion.


----------



## Markw (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow! A 0mm macro lens! The working distance with that thing must be incredibly small! :mrgreen:

All kidding aside, good shot of the fine jumper. :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## Bend The Light (Jul 20, 2011)

Markw said:


> Wow! A 0mm macro lens! The working distance with that thing must be incredibly small! :mrgreen:
> 
> All kidding aside, good shot of the fine jumper. :thumbsup:
> 
> Mark



Ha ha...just inherited the wife's laptop, complete with crumbs beneath the keys!

It's a 90mm. 

Cheers


----------



## BOUNCINGNRG (Jul 20, 2011)

Freaky, love macro, hate spiders 
nice shot though.


----------



## shortpants (Jul 20, 2011)

I would never call a spider "cute" but nice capture


----------



## Bend The Light (Jul 20, 2011)

Cheers bouncingnrg

Thanks shortpants.

He is quite cute though, not link the big house spiders...they're horrid. Still photograph them, though.


----------



## Ties (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome shot!
Did you use just the 90mm macro, of was there a achromatic macro lens on top of it?


----------



## Bend The Light (Jul 24, 2011)

Ties said:


> Awesome shot!
> Did you use just the 90mm macro, of was there a achromatic macro lens on top of it?



This was the 90mm macro lens. It's an old Vivitar M42 lens on an adaptor on the canon. No extras. This would have been up at 1:1 magnification, and the image is cropped, leaving maybe half.
I really want an MPE-65, but haven't the funds right now.


----------



## Ties (Jul 29, 2011)

Same problem for me. 

Still impressive to get that close with a 90mm lens


----------



## Bend The Light (Jul 31, 2011)

Ties said:


> Same problem for me.
> 
> Still impressive to get that close with a 90mm lens



Thanks.


----------

